

French government blocks DailyMotion acquisition - notphilatall
http://www.zdnet.com/yahoo-scraps-dailymotion-acquisition-plan-report-7000014747/

======
chaetodon
I guess that France is of the opinion that from a French perspective it is
better to let Dailymotion grow and develop the European IT scene further, than
to be opportunistic and do another sell-out to an US company.

------
notphilatall
This seems quite backward - if France wants startups to succeed, why would
they block a majority buy-out for nationalistic purposes?

